

Show HN: Get your startup now - roberta
http://getstartupnow.com/

======
ADanFromCanada
Who are you? Why should I have any confidence that you're going to help move
my project forward? What does being a geek/tutor have to do with starting a
business? Why would I think that 1 session per month costing $69/month is
enough to give me the knowledge, tools and support I need to do one of the
hardest things in the world? Assuming I'm not technical, what the hell is PHP
or Scala or Erlang and why would I want to learn it? etc. etc. etc.

~~~
ADanFromCanada
To be clear, that first question is the most important. You're talking about
business. Business is almost always about relationships. You're asking me to
consider having a relationship with you, but there is absolutely nothing on
your landing page that makes me feel like you are credible.

~~~
roberta
Slightly changed the page. We will not charge until the first session is
completed.

------
drglitch
#2 in your easy 3 step process has a typo.

More importantly, the whole page gives off a spammy feeling. As others pointed
out, who are you and why would i pay you almost a hundred bucks? What areas of
expertise do you have?

The very top of page states your disdain for erlang - what if it was the
absolutely most perfect fit for the startup i want to create? :)

edit: more thoughts

~~~
softdev12
There is a weird phenomenon going on now that relates to design. i agree that
the page is super simple looking and agree that this is a turnoff for most
people. But for some reason people now think that design is even more
important than the service. In my opinion, it's the "judging a book by it's
cover phenomenon". I wonder how many people would say that the design of
Hacker News is too simple?

~~~
mjnaus
People are visual creatures, so yeah... design matters

------
donfrancisco
Airpair does something similar but you have expert programmers that are
already vetted. How do you check the skills of the developer giving the
programming advice?

